# Fergus has a wing....



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

[/UR

[URL=http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/Wilfiboy/media/a2c54b8b-a1a6-47ac-9b9f-2933a9035b9a_zpsde005c33.jpg.html]

It took a while but it went down quite well xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Only he could be so cute eating. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Look at his teeth......he looks like a Gremlin lol xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw ... Glad he enjoyed it...I'm sure it'll go down a little quicker the next time 

xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

cutest gremlin I have ever seen!! he beats Gizmo hands down! lol
So cute that little fluff ball!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

He looks like he thoroughly enjoyed it! Yum yum!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Well done Fergus 
I was thinking I'd wait a bit before trying Dot with one.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fergus is 16 wks Marzi, but I know I gave the other two them earlier, but now just seemed right x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love him he is so cute! Even with a mouthful of food he is adorable


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So cute. I looks like he's loving it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Well there's no way you were going to get that back of him!!
He is the cutest! X


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Fergus is looking so fluffy and grown up .. more Fergus updates please ... I only pop on here now and again so need a Fergus update lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi JoJo I've been meaning to try and take photos for you....but you know me and decent photos , don't really go in the same sentence ..... Some of the caramel looks to be on the tips of his coat now as it gets longer, and some of the choc more auburn ....ooooo wait and see xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

scrumalicious  Oh Karen, he is gorgeous .. Hope he is being a good boy. How is the toilet training going .. I can see the eating is going well lol xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'll take some better ones and send them to you xx toiletings great, no accidents in his crate he sleeps til 7, a week or so ago he weed in Wilf and Mables bed lol that's both their beds, I had to put them on top of his crate so he couldn't get in them ....after all the weather was bad  but other than that he's doing really well. Have to quietened him and Mable at times, he is loving his food, sprats wings and all xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is beautiful. Glad he is being so good. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

all sounds wonderful to me  Lucky pup to have such a fab owner actually xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lovely photos of Fergus 

I think think he looks small...glad he's enjoying his grub 

xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Ooohhhh how I love Fergus - he is such a sweetie :hug: <3 xxx


----------

